# Upgrade a kde 4.3.1 e knotes [risolto]

## rb34

Dopo aver aggiornato a kde 4.3.1 venendo dalla 3.5, mi sono trovato con knotes che non mi mostra più le vecchie note che avevo.

Ho letto che knotes ha il percorso delle note hardcoded, e infatti in .kde4/share/config/kresources/notes/stdrc trovo

```
NotesURL[$e]=file://$HOME/.kde4/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics
```

A parte la gran furbata... ma quale è l'approccio giusto per risistemare le cose?

Ho

```
.kde -> .kde3.5

.kde3.5

.kde4
```

Mi trovo quindi .kde che punta a .kde3.5, ma evidentemente knotes legge non da .kde ma da .kde4. Quindi? Modifico lo stdrc di knotes sotto .kde4 facendolo puntare a .kde? Oppure copio i file da .kde3.5 a .kde4?

Mi aspettavo che l'installazione migrasse quanto necessario, a dire la verità

----------

## Scen

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Mi aspettavo che l'installazione migrasse quanto necessario, a dire la verità

 

Guida a KDE per Gentoo - Migrare le configurazioni da 3.5 a 4.X

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Le impostazioni non vengono migrate in modo predefinito.
> ...

 

Leggiti per bene questa guida (se già non l'hai fatto, ti spiegherà come effettuare in modo corretto la migrazione.

----------

## rb34

ok, grazie, mi era sfuggita, fatto cp -r ~/.kde3.5 ~/.kde4

----------

## ago

se aspettavi un giorno in piu aggiornavi direttamente a kde 4.3.3..ora è disponibile in tree   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rb34

amen.

Considerato che ho un p4 2.4GHz che non è velocissimo in compilazione, mi sto chiedendo quanto valga la pena gentoo su un sistema come questo, ma comunque.

volevo aggiungere una cosa: è vero che la guida dice che per migrare da kde 3.5 a 4 basta cp -r ~/.kde3.5 ~/.kde4, ma ATTENZIONE, perché se poi cancellate ~/.kde3.5 le note di knotes spariscono! Perché le prende sempre da 3.5!! Per knotes credo ci sia comunque bisogno di aggiornare il suo rc file, magari se ho tempo apro un bug se non è già aperto, bisgonerebbe scriverlo nella guida upgrade (e meno male che avevo il backup della dir cancellata)

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho un problema con KNotes: spesso all'avvio mi ritrovo tutte le note spostate di posto, in alto a sinistra. 

Inoltre anche se in ogni nota disabilito lo spellchecker, viene riabilitato ad ogni avvio. Non capisco perché.

----------

## ago

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> amen.
> 
> Considerato che ho un p4 2.4GHz che non è velocissimo in compilazione, mi sto chiedendo quanto valga la pena gentoo su un sistema come questo, ma comunque.

 

lasciando stare che è lento in compilazione(puoi lasciare a compilare di notte) appunto perciò ti consiglio di tenere gentoo per poter avere un guadagno a livello di prestazioni...

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema con KNotes: spesso all'avvio mi ritrovo tutte le note spostate di posto, in alto a sinistra. 
> 
> Inoltre anche se in ogni nota disabilito lo spellchecker, viene riabilitato ad ogni avvio. Non capisco perché.

 

forse forse ti devo ricordare il punto 7 delle linee guida:

```
Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro. 

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse non hai letto bene il titolo (riguardante kde 4.3.1 e knotes - "generico") di questo topic. Io ho parlato di knotes ed il problema che ho esposto è relativo all'aggiornamento a kde-4.3.1, e che mi porto dietro anche nella versione 4.3.3.

Il regolamento l'ho letto. Non vedo ombra di OT. Grazie comunque per l'aiuto.

----------

## ago

non voglio polemizzare ma forse non lo hai letto bene tu... c'e scritto upgradea kde 4.3.1 e knotes, tu hai soltanto esposto il tuo problema relativo a un disfunzionamento delle tue note..ma non hai specificato se stavi aggiornando e se si a quale versione   :Cool: 

----------

